

Chinese web pirates steal design - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/8426094.stm

======
george_morgan
I'm more surprised this is being reported by the BBC than anything. What makes
this case any more notable than countless other web-design piracy cases? Is it
the Chinese angle?

~~~
c1sc0
Or is it that the MSM is supposed to be doing some negative reporting about
China after the Western fiasco in Copenhagen?

~~~
eli
It is literally the slowest news day of the year.

------
stab
BREAKING BREAKING News at 10, people steal designs.

Can someone steal my design, I'd like the publicity

------
novaurora
I can't believe this made BBC. My sites have been pirated several times.

<http://novaurora.com> (original) <http://person-design.com/> (chinese
knockoff)

As lead designer at Mint.com the site design/code was copied a half dozen
times that I knew about.

------
Tichy
This article could also be on The Onion. You know when they describe some
everyday thing as if it was news, which makes it funny. By trying hard to
imagine it was on The Onion, I managed to get a minimum of joy out of reading
it.

Also it is funny that BBC reports it. Maybe an article in The Onion about "BBC
reports theft of web design" could be even more funny.

------
todd3834
How much do I have to pay someone to rip off my site so that BBC will write an
article about mine? ;-)

------
zitterbewegung
This sounds familiar. It happened to Plurk apparently.

------
Calamitous
In other news, Tuesday.

